# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Προβλημα στο ματι

## VasilisMel

Καλησπερα

το καναρινι μου αντιμετωπιζει ενα προβλημα με το ματι του

Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## koukoulis

Καλησπέρα. Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να μας περιγράψεις όσο πιο αναλυτικά γίνεται το πρόβλημα και αν μπορείς να βάλεις καθαρές φωτογραφίες

----------

